# The Perfect Handlebars



## bdp35 (Jun 19, 2018)

I see a lot of different handle bars being bought and sold on here, and I am wondering are they being bought for restoration or for comfort.   There are so many styles, designs, widths, lengths, etc. there is no way a person can check them all out to find a perfect set of handlebars for their cruiser.

Does anyone have an opinion on what the most comfortable handlebar is for cruising?  I know it's a personal thing, but there has to be a consensus one a particular style and width.

Post some photos.  They can say a lot.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 19, 2018)

I like em long and wide. 30” wald or Torrington. I like to sit straight up and just reach over a little and touch my grips


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 19, 2018)

Do you have a photo?  The Texas longhorn type?  I see your from Texas.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 19, 2018)

I think these are pre war walds on my rider. On most of my bikes I try and keep the original bars but these I use on all my “rider” bikes. They come all the way back to the seat.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2018)

My favorite bend is the Torrington Dixon bar.
Super wide and open like a flat track motorcycle racer.

 

 

 Best handlebar made in my opinion, just unfortunately, nearly unobtainable in original form.


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 19, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> I think these are pre war walds on my rider. On most of my bikes I try and keep the original bars but these I use on all my “rider” bikes. They come all the way back to the seat.
> 
> View attachment 826313
> 
> View attachment 826314



Those are insane!  Do they have a name?  
Thanks for the photo.  This is very helpful.


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> My favorite bend is the Torrington Dixon bar.
> Super wide and open like a flat track motorcycle racer.View attachment 826333 View attachment 826335 View attachment 826336 Best handlebar made in my opinion, just unfortunately, nearly unobtainable in original form.



I have to admit I've never seen nor heard of those, but they are cool!   How wide are these babies?


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 19, 2018)

I would like to add, I really like being a little different.  If a person has the original bars, or replacement correct bars that great.  Take them off, put them away, and put on the cool bars for cruising and comfort.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2018)

I tend to favor the 28x10 longhorn bar. Perfect for me, but you’ll have to experiment with what works best for you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2018)

I prefer straight pull bars. Luckily several of my bikes came originally equipped with them.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2018)

bdp35 said:


> I would like to add, I really like being a little different.  If a person has the original bars, or replacement correct bars that great.  Take them off, put them away, and put on the cool bars for cruising and comfort.



I like different bars; I ride upright; wider is better; Bars are for hanging accessories on.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I prefer straight pull bars. Luckily several of my bikes came originally equipped with them.
> View attachment 826413 View attachment 826414 View attachment 826415




Straight pull bars place the least amount of strain on your wrists.  If you have wrist problems, as I do, you'll need them.  The most relaxed position of your wrists are in the handshake position with as little bend as possible in your wrist.  Other types of bars cause the bones in your arm to cross each other resulting in extra stress on the wrist.


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 21, 2018)

I was always a wide guy until I discovered these.  I'm old so these permit me to sit more upright.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 21, 2018)

30x12 SB bars are my preference - because I’m tall and the grips hit the front seat spring before the truss rods smash the tank.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I like different bars; I ride upright; wider is better; Bars are for hanging accessories on.
> 
> In this riders case... hanging accessories is exactly where he's at. I am of the opinion that when riding, he seldom has his hands on the bars... if ever at all, maybe, only to stop and take off.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2018)

I just installed these bars that Scott  @sm2501 made and sold here:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/teens-handlebars.127889/
They fit perfect and look super cool.


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 22, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> I was always a wide guy until I discovered these.  I'm old so these permit me to sit more upright.
> 
> View attachment 827144



Those look great on your bike!   Very cocool!


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I just installed these bars that Scott  @sm2501 made and sold here:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/teens-handlebars.127889/
> They fit perfect and look super cool.
> View attachment 827468 View attachment 827469




I don't think I've seen that one.   Nice!     Who has more bikes...   you or Hippie Mike?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2018)

bdp35 said:


> Who has more bikes... you or Hippie Mike?



Mike has a bigger collection; all Schwinn.
I only have 1 Schwinn.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> I was always a wide guy until I discovered these.  I'm old so these permit me to sit more upright.
> 
> View attachment 827144





bdp35 said:


> Those look great on your bike!   Very cocool!



 These are the same bars I think.


 
This is new to me; it goes in the Sunday new arrivals thread.
1936 Clipper by CWC


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2018)

Those bars bring back fond memories of the pogo stick I had when I was a kid.
Or the not so fond memories of my dads True Value push mower.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have this mid-rise cushion bar w/ shock absorbing spring inside. I’ve never seen these in a mid-rise, but they are really comfortable. No name to be seen.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 23, 2018)

bdp35 said:


> I see a lot of different handle bars being bought and sold on here, and I am wondering are they being bought for restoration or for comfort.   There are so many styles, designs, widths, lengths, etc. there is no way a person can check them all out to find a perfect set of handlebars for their cruiser.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on what the most comfortable handlebar is for cruising?  I know it's a personal thing, but there has to be a consensus one a particular style and width.
> 
> Post some photos.  They can say a lot.



I am liking my long wide wald bars these are just a little longer than what was stock on this 51 schwinn


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 23, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> I have this mid-rise cushion bar w/ shock absorbing spring inside. I’ve never seen these in a mid-rise, but they are really comfortable. No name to be seen.




Those mid rise cushion bars are really cool!! I have a pair of the low Schwinn ones on my whizzer but haven’t ridden it with them on it yet.


----------



## REC (Jul 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I prefer straight pull bars. Luckily several of my bikes came originally equipped with them.
> View attachment 826413View attachment 826414View attachment 826415




@fordmike65
What if the bike furthest back in the photo showing three?
Thanks
REC


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> 1937 Colson Singlebar with optional 28" high-pressure wheelset





REC said:


> @fordmike65
> What if the bike furthest back in the photo showing three?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Schubert (Apr 3, 2019)

pedal4416 said:


> I think these are pre war walds on my rider. On most of my bikes I try and keep the original bars but these I use on all my “rider” bikes. They come all the way back to the seat.
> 
> View attachment 826313
> 
> View attachment 826314





Hello, I had very similar long handlebars on a bike that I had over 20 years ago; see attached picture.  I am looking for another similar pair for my 1940 Schwinn DX.  I am willing to pay a premium price for the handlebars.  I will be keeping my bike original, so they don't need to be perfect.  Much appreciated.  Steve 951/227-9018


----------



## Steve Schubert (Apr 3, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 827451
> 
> 30x12 SB bars are my preference - because I’m tall and the grips hit the front seat spring before the truss rods smash the tank.




Hello, Would you be willing to sell one of your long horn handlebars; I would pay a premium price.  I would like to put it on my 1940 DX.  Thank you, Steve Schubert 951/227-9018


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 3, 2019)

Although not perfect, some handle bars are *ideal*.


----------



## bdp35 (Apr 3, 2019)

Steve Schubert said:


> Hello, Would you be willing to sell one of your long horn handlebars; I would pay a premium price.  I would like to put it on my 1940 DX.  Thank you, Steve Schubert 951/227-9018




Hey there...   try putting an ad in the Wanted section.  Someone may have what you want.  Good luck!


----------



## Steve Schubert (Apr 3, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Although not perfect, some handle bars are *ideal*.
> View attachment 974885



Thank you Archie for the information.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 3, 2019)

Personally I love motorcross bars, but finding the right ones can be difficult. My favorite bars ever are a set of Honda dirt bike bars I got at a motorcycle swap.


----------



## Steve Schubert (Apr 3, 2019)

bdp35 said:


> Hey there...   try putting an ad in the Wanted section.  Someone may have what you want.  Good luck!



Thank you very much for the tip, I posted my request earlier today.


----------



## Barto (Apr 3, 2019)

I stay with OG bars when I can...Rats are another story - I always go with Ape Hangers!


----------

